# l'ottimismo fatto persona...



## E81 (27 Agosto 2012)

è anche qui xD


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2012)

E81, pensa positivo.


----------



## E81 (29 Agosto 2012)

forum nuovo vita nuova?


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> forum nuovo vita nuova?



Certo, perché il pessimismo non serve a nulla.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)




----------



## E81 (29 Agosto 2012)

ok.... ci provo, ma non prometto nulla XD


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2012)

Salve!


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

forum nuovo e tutto al top!!

bentrovata!!


----------

